# Trading the SPI & Go Markets



## Rogue Trading (21 January 2009)

Hi,
Anyone using Go Markets to trade the SPI? How do you find Go Markets?
Thanks
Rogue Trading


----------



## glenn_r (21 January 2009)

I've had no problems trading their CFD of the SPI over the past couple of months, tight spread on a good platform.


----------



## Rogue Trading (4 February 2009)

glen_r,
Thank you for your reply. 
Regards.
Rogue Trading


----------

